# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Вопросы и предложения >  Празднование приезда Шрилы Прабхупады

## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Вчера  на лекции  говорили о  большом празднике,просили поучаствовать.
Можно перечислить все пункты  возможных служений?:
1.
2.
3.
4.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Вчера  на лекции  говорили о  большом празднике,просили поучаствовать.
> Можно перечислить все пункты  возможных служений?:
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.


Ответ Мукунды Мурари Прабху:

Спасибо большое за вопрос.

Вероятно, вы имеете в виду июньский фестиваль.. Сейчас можно сказать только о сымых очевидных вещах. Это:

1. Кухня

    - закупка бхоги;
    - приготовление;
    - раздача;
    - уборка;

2. Встреча гостей, служение гостям

    - почетные гости (ученики Прабхупады и др. старшие преданные);
    - преданные из других регионов, которые приедут на фестиваль (расселение)
    - новые люди, пришедшие в храм

3. Уборка территории 

4. Помощь в организации духовных программ (лекций и киртанов)

5. Помощь в поклонении Божествам

Большинство деталей прояснится в марте, когда мы планируем начать собрания по организации этого фестиваля.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

ок,надеюсь потом ещё раз список будет размещён,детализированный

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Вчера  на лекции  говорили о  большом празднике,просили поучаствовать.
> Можно перечислить все пункты  возможных служений?:
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.


Ответ Враджарену Прабху:

Спасибо большое за то, что откликнулись! Праздники в храме проходят как раз
для того, чтобы все мы смогли послужить Кришне и Его преданным.

Можно выделить несколкьо сфер служения:

Приготовление Прасада.
Помощь повару, чистка и резка овощей (также накануне), помощь на кухне,
поддержание чистоты и порядка на кухне, помощь на полевой кухне (только
прабху) -- если у Вас есть время и желание поучаствовать, обращайтесь к
Сунрара Рупе Прабху по тел. 8(926)8488-537

Раздача Прасада.
Раскладка по ведрам, выдача прасада, доставка прасада в пандал, формирование
рядов, раздача на рядах, подача добавки, уборка во время раздачи и после,
раздача раздатчикам (особая привелегия) -- возможности для участия можно
уточнить у Петра по тел. 8(985)361-3391

Есть еще возможность участвовать во встрече гостей и помогать
(де-)монтировать звуковое и другое оборудование в пандале (только прабху).

Если у Вас есть какие-то предложения или вопросы, пожалуйста, направляйте их
на адрес vrajarenudas@pamho.net или оставляйте в книге предложений, что в
холле Храма, или пишите на форум. Также можно позвонить мне.

Ваш, Враджарену дас

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Есть ли уже информация в каких числах будет праздник, его расписание, кто из духовных учителей будет участвовать?

----------


## vijitatma das

11-19 июля, насколько я помню.

----------


## Alice

Не знаю точного списка, к сожалению, но Гопал Кришна Госвами должен быть, насколько я знаю.

----------


## Mahabuddhi das

> Есть ли уже информация в каких числах будет праздник, его расписание, кто из духовных учителей будет участвовать?


О, это весьма сокровенное знание  :smilies:

----------


## Aniruddha das

12-19 июня – фестиваль, посвященный 40-летию Движения сознания Кришны в России

Неделя торжественных и духовно-культурных мероприятий в Москве станет кульминацией в праздновании этого замечательного исторического события.

 Среди почетных гостей: Его Святейшества Шрила Ниранджана Свами, Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами, Шрила Бхакти Бхринга Говинда Свами, Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Шрила Нитай Чайтанья Госвами, Шрила Даянанда Свами. Среди особо почетных приглашенных гостей: Шриман Шьямасундара Прабху, Шримати Мондакини, Шриман Киртирадж Прабху, Шриман Атмарама Прабху, Шриман Ананта Шанти Прабху, Шримати Премавати, Шриман Санатана Кумар Прабху, Шриман Маюрадхвадж Прабху, Шримати Анандини, Шриман Брахмананда Пури Прабху, Шриман Бхарадхвадж Прабху и многие другие вайшнавы, стоявшие у истоков этого духовного движения Господа Чайтаньи в нашей стране.

 В фестивале примут участие несколько сот гостей из самых разных регионов России, а также из-за рубежа. Фестиваль 40-летия станет точкой встречи вайшнавов разных поколений, параллелей и меридианов, начиная с начала 70-х гг. прошлого столетия и до наших дней. Хроника героической проповеди, взгляд в прошлое, настоящее и будущее, взгляд вглубь себя и вовне, попытка заново взглянуть на роль, задачи, цели и перспективы миссии Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады в России и вообще в мире, проникновенные беседы и интервью, лекции и киртаны, общение святых и со святыми, прославление Шрилы Прабхупады и его духовного подвига и многое другое – в насыщенной до предела Недели Послания Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху России.

Основные события в рамках фестиваля
12-17 июня – лекции по «Шримад-Бхагаватам», катха о Шриле Прабхупаде (с 18:00)
 18 июня – Брахмотсава Божеств Шри Шри Даял-Нитая Шачистуы (о точном расписании будет объявлено дополнительно)
 19 июня – Ратха-ятра (с 14:00)

Тематика катхи
12-13 июня – дни пребывания в Москве Шрилы Прабхупады в июне 1971 г. (Шриман Шьямасундара Прабху, Шримати Мондакини)
 14-15 июня – Движение сознания Кришны в 80-е годы (Шрила Ниранджана Свами, Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами)
 16-17 июня – Движение сознания Кришны в 1990-2000.

 Все, кто желает принять участие в этом исключительном событии, пожалуйста, сообщайте о своих планах по приезду координатору встречи гостей Нитья-Кишори деви даси (см.ниже).

От гостей потребуется следующая информация:

 - ФИO
 - духовное имя 
 - возраст
 - город проживания 
 - гражданство
 - имя духовного учителя
 - время и дата приезда
 - время и дата отъезда
 - рекомендация от главы храма или регионального секретаря (можно групповую)
 - вид служения, в котором Вы могли бы принять участие в период фестиваля (приготовление прасада, раздача, уборка и т.д.)
 - координаты для обратной связи (телефон, е-мэйл)

С заявками на расселение обращаться к:
Любови Шкуриной (8-910-466-39-42, napalmd@mail.ru, звонить в будни с 10:00 до 18:00) и Нитья-кишори д.д. (8-903-661-52-04, nat-kozina@yandex.ru, звонить в будни с 19:00 до 22:00, в выходные с 10:00 до 22:00)

 Следите за дополнительными сообщениями!

http://www.krishna.ru/news/announcem...-40-letie.html

----------


## Aniruddha das

Официальный сайт фестиваля http://prabhupad.ru/

12 июня (Вс) Пандава-экадаши

7:45 –лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам Шримана Кришнананды Прабху (храм)
9:30 – киртан (весь день, храм)

Открытие фестиваля

15:30 – киртан Шрилы Ниранджаны Свами (пандал)
16:30 – торжественный шествие Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады из храма в пандал; Гуру-пуджа, киртан (пандал)

17:00 – приветственные речи почетных гостей: Шрилы Ниранджаны Свами, Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами, Шримана Шьямасундары Прабху, Шримана Махабаху Прабху, Шримати Мондакини, Шримати Адити (пандал)
8:00 – катха “Дни пребывания Шрилы Прабхупады в Москве”: Шриман Шьямасундара Прабху (пандал)
21:30 – торжественное возвращение Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в храм
22:00 – ночное воспевание Святых Имен, посвященное Пандава-экадаши, с участием Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами, Шримана Ачалы Прабху и Шримана Адити-духкха-хи Прабху (пандал)

13 июня (Пн)

7:45 – торжественное шествие Шрилы Прабхупады в пандал и лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам Шримана Навина Нирады Прабху (пандал)
9:30 – выход из поста, завтрак (пандал)
11:00 –встреча всех желающих матаджи общины с Шримати Мондакини и Шримати Адити (храм)
14:00 – обед (пандал)
14:30 – ягья в память об ушедшем Шримане Прабху (храм)
16:30 – катха“Дни пребывания Шрилы Прабхупады в Москве”: Шриман Шьямасундара Прабху, Шримати Мондакини (пандал)
21:30 – торжественное возвращение Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в храм

14 июня (Вт) Панихати-чида-дахи-утсава

7:45 – торжественное шествие Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в пандал и лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами (пандал)
9:30 – завтрак (пандал)
10:30 – лекция Шриман Навина Нирада Прабху «Шесть видов любовных взаимоотношений между преданными» (храм)
12:00 – Шриман Акшаджа Прабху о Шриле Прабхупаде (пандал)
14:00 – обед (пандал)
18:00 – катха“Сознание Кришны в 80-х”: Шрила Ниранджана Свами, Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Шриман Радха Дамодар Прабху, Шриман Кришнананда Прабху и др. (пандал)
21:30 – торжественный возвращение Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в храм

15 июня (Ср)

7:45 – торжественное шествие Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в пандал и лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам Шримати Мондакини или Шримати Адити (пандал)
9:30 – завтрак (пандал)
10:30 – «Шесть видов любовных взаимоотношений между преданными», Шриман Навина Нирада Прабху (храм)
12:00 – Шриман Акшаджа Прабху о Шриле Прабхупаде (пандал)
14:00 – обед (пандал)
14:00 – встреча ветеранов Движения: Шрила Ниранджана Свами, Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами (храм)
18:00 – катха “Сознание Кришны в 80-х”: Шрила Ниранджана Свами, Шрила Нитай Чайтанья Госвами, Шриман Парджанья Махарадж Прабху, Шриман Видура Прабху (пандал)
21:30 – торжественное возвращение Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в храм

16 июня (Чт)

7:45 – торжественное шествие Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в пандал и лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам Шрилы Нитай Чайтаньи Госвами (пандал)
9:30 – завтрак (пандал)
10:30 – Шриман Навина Нирада Прабху о распространении книг (храм)
12:00 – лекция Шримана Радха Гопинатха Прабху или Шримана Враджа-бихари Прабху (Чоупати, Мумбай) (храм)
14:00 – обед (пандал)
18:00 – Сознание Кришны в 1990-2000-х: достижения и уроки. ИСККОН и современное общество: задачи и перспективы развития – Шрила Ниранджана Свами, Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Шриман Амбариша Прабху, Шриман Ачала Прабху, Шриман Даяван Прабху, Шриман Навина Нирада Прабху, Шриман Ананта (Анирдешья-вапу) Прабху, Шриман Брахмананда Прабху (пандал)
21:30 – торжественное возвращение Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в храм

17 июня (Пт)

7:45 – торжественное шествие Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в пандал и лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам Шрилы Даянанды Свами (пандал)
9:30 – завтрак (пандал)
10:00 – церемонии духовного посвящения: санньяса и другие посвящения, напутственные речи Шрилы Гопала Кришны Госвами и Шрилы Ниранджаны Свами, а также речи новых санньяси (пандал)
15:00 – обед (пандал)
18:00 – Сознание Кришны в 1990-2000-х: достижения и уроки. ИСККОН и современное общество: задачи и перспективы развития. Строительство нового храма в Москве – Шрила Ниранджана Свами, Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами, Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами и др. (пандал)
21:30 – торжественное возвращение Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в храм

18 июня (Сб) Брахмотсава

8:00 – даршан Божеств (храм)
8:15 – Гуру-пуджа и киртан (храм)
9:00 – торжественное шествие Шрилы Прабхупады в пандал и лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам Шримана Чарудешны Прабху (пандал)
11:00 – Авахана-хома, ягья (храм)
13:30 – праздничный пир (пандал)
14:45 – торжественное шествие Божеств из храма в пандал
15:00 – абхишека Божеств (пандал)
18:00 – лекция Шрилы Ниранджаны Свами, Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами, Шримана Шьямасундары Прабху (пандал)
20:00 – Маха-арати (пандал)
21:00 – спектакль(пандал)
21:40 – торжественное возвращение Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в храм

19 июня (Вс)

7:45 – торжественное шествие Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в пандал и лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам одного из новых санньяси (пандал)
9:00 – завтрак (пандал)
10:00 – церемония закрытия фестиваля (пандал): Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами, Шрила Ниранджана Свами, Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Шриман Шьямасундара Прабху, Шриман Атмарама Прабху, Шриман Махабаху Прабху, Шрила Даянанда Свами, Шримати Мондакини, Шримати Адити
12:40 – торжественное возвращение Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в храм
13:00 – выезд на ВВЦ
14:00 – Ратха-ятра на ВВЦ, прасад

----------

